# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Văn Minh Resort - Chương Mỹ Hà Nội ( tiêu chuẩn 3 sao)

## yeuhanoi

Địa chỉ: Chúc Sơn, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội
Thành phố: Hà Nội
Website: Giới thiệu resort
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (84-4) 63266999
Fax: (84-4) 33868807 

*Thông Tin Khách Sạn*

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh Resort nằm giữa một không gian ngoại ô đậm đà bản sắc văn hoá Đồng bằng bắc bộ và phảng phất chút hương vị của núi đồi Tây Bắc. Cách trung tâm Hà Nội nửa giờ đi ô tô và gần hai danh thắng Quốc gia là Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian, Văn Minh Resort được du khách gần xa biết đến là một khu nghỉ dưỡng với đa dạng các dịch vụ bao gồm:
+ Hệ thống phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, hiện đại và sang trọng.
+ Vườn ẩm thực mang những nét đặc trưng riêng biệt: Nhà hàng Xứ Đoài (đặc sản của núi rừng Tây Bắc), Nhà hàng  Cá sông Đà (đặc sản của sông Đà) và Nhà hàng Chúc Sơn (các món ăn dân tộc của địa phương).
+ Bên cạnh đó, Khu nghỉ dưỡng còn đầu tư sân Tennis trên nền đất nện và khu Vật lý trị liệu kết hợp phương pháp bấm huyệt cổ truyền y học phương Đông với các loại thảo dược từ thiên nhiên.
+ Ngoài ra, khu thư giãn, giải trí của Văn Minh Resort đa dạng và hiện đại đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của du khách bao gồm khu Café, Karaoke, khu câu cá và khu vui chơi trẻ em.
+ Hệ thống phòng Hội nghị, hội thảo được trang bị hiện đại.
+ Hoạt động Teambuilding, tổ chức tiệc cưới, tiệc Hội nghị được phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo.

----------


## danghuongque

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH 2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊM TẠI VĂN MINH RESORT
Ngày 1: (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)
Sáng:	 7h30: Nhận phòng Khách sạn
8h30: Đi thăm Chùa Trầm và Chùa Trăm Gian
11h00: Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Xứ Đoài. Nghỉ trưa tại khách sạn
Chiều: Tự do thăm quan và vui chơi (câu cá, chơi Tennis, Spa, đi dạo quanh Resort, …)
Tối: 	17h30: Ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Cá sông Đà
19h30: Gala tối tại khuôn viên khách sạn
21h30: Tự do vui chơi ( Hát Karaoke, Spa, ngắm cảnh đêm Resort, …)

Ngày 2: ( Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)
Sáng: 	Ăn sáng tại phòng
8h00: Đi thăm quan làng nghề Mây tre đan Phú Vinh
11h00: Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Chúc Sơn
13h00: Nghỉ trưa tại khách sạn
Chiều:15h00: Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách về điểm đón khách. Kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ: 
Bao gồm: Xe đưa đón có máy lạnh; các bữa ăn theo chương trình; HDV nhiệt tình, chu đáo; Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 sao (2 người/phòng); Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Chưa bao gồm: Các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình và các chi phí phát sinh khác (điện thoại, giặt là, chi phí vui chơi giải trí, ga la tối, …)
Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
KHU NGHỈ DƯỠNG VĂN MINH RESORT
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Chúc Sơn, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (84-4) 6326 6999     Fax: (84-4) 3386 8807
Hotline: 0904146855 ( Ms Hương Quế – Sales & Marketing)
Website: Giới thiệu resort 
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com

----------


## danghuongque

Nếu bạn không thích sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt của các nhà hàng hay các nơi giải trí khác thì Văn Minh Resort chính là địa điểm lý tưởng cho các cuộc vui bên người thân, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp... 
Không quá xa trung tâm, Văn Minh Resort là nơi chia sẻ niềm vui, có những phút giây thư giãn thoải mái nhất. Bạn có thể vừa ăn uống, vừa hát hò hoặc thú vui khác như: câu cá, ngắm nhìn cảnh xung quanh khu nghỉ dưỡng. Ngoài ra sau khi ăn uống, bạn có thể ngồi ở quán cà phê bên hồ đầy thơ mộng nhâm nhi tách trà và ngắm nhìn không gian yên bình.
Văn Minh Resort chuyên tổ chức các loại tiệc: tiệc cưới, tiệc công ty, tiệc sinh nhật, họp cuối năm, họp mặt anh em bạn bè, tổ chức team building, gala dinner, du lịch MICE.... Với các hình thức tổ chức tiệc theo set menu, buffet, tiệc nướng.
Ngoài ra Văn Minh Resort còn nhận tổ chức tiệc ngoài, địa điểm theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng, tổ chức tiệc theo chủ đề yêu cầu.
Văn Minh Resort kính chúc quý khách có những khoảng thời gian thoải mái hết mình cũng người thân. Hân hạnh !

*Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
Phòng Sale & Marketing: Đặng Thị Hương Quế 
SĐT : 0904146855 
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Yahoo: alovera_2491989	
Skype : danghuongque
Website: Giới thiệu resort.
https://www.facebook.com/Vanminhresort
Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh – Ngọc Giả, Ngọc Hòa, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội.

----------

